# Kid - Doeling - Doe - Nanny - ?



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Okay so another dumb question...

At what age does a Doeling - become a Doe - and then a Nanny?

And thennn

At what age does a buckling become a buck to a...what Master Buck lol - They all stink though


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MadCatX said:


> Okay so another dumb question...
> 
> At what age does a Doeling - become a Doe - and then a Nanny?
> 
> ...


Doe and nanny are the same thing. Some people think nanny an older illiterate term for them. I think this jus depends on where you are from, what generation you grew up in and if you are more of a word snob or not lol!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOLOL - well B and C get call all kinds of names that I make up for them lol - but I was wondering if after they kid - do they become nanny goats but I could see it being regional.


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

I usually hear nanny and billy together and buck and doe paired. Show people and pedigree animals are bucks and does. Back yard farmers have nannies and billies. 
They all have kids!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nanny and billy are defiantly just another name for a doe and buck. But I think it depends on who you are talking to on when a doeling becomes a doe. I had asked this same question because I was having to fill out fair entry forms for the kids and it had 2 different classes, 1 best two doe kids (doelings) and best 3 does. We decided it went by how it was listed. So it went something along the lines of 
Class1: doe kid 0-3 months
(Then up to 12 months)
Then the best 2 doe kids
Then it was best doe 12-24 months 
Then best senior doe 24 and older freshened. 
Now what I personally classify my girls as is doelings till they are a year old then I call them yearlings. By 2 they kid and then in my brain I call them does. Correct or not that’s how I do it lol


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Yep, I usually stop calling the doelings "doelings" when they are yearlings. Same for the bucklings (well, almost - sometimes they are looking like/acting so much like buck I just call them that, even though they're 6-7 months old).

@Sfgwife, I guess you can call me a word snob then, LOL! I personally dislike the terms "nanny" or "billy".....


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> Yep, I usually stop calling the doelings "doelings" when they are yearlings. Same for the bucklings (well, almost - sometimes they are looking like/acting so much like buck I just call them that, even though they're 6-7 months old).
> 
> @Sfgwife, I guess you can call me a word snob then, LOL! I personally dislike the terms "nanny" or "billy".....


Hahhaah. Its ok! A lot of people hate nanny and billy. . I dont hold it against them! I saw an ad recently that was clearly a sheep.... nanny....


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Ah cool thanks all I ask some odd ball questions sometimes lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Goat_Scout said:


> Yep, I usually stop calling the doelings "doelings" when they are yearlings. Same for the bucklings (well, almost - sometimes they are looking like/acting so much like buck I just call them that, even though they're 6-7 months old).
> 
> @Sfgwife, I guess you can call me a word snob then, LOL! I personally dislike the terms "nanny" or "billy".....


Kinda a funny story. My 3 first does I named Gabby, Nanny and Billy lol Billy was a saanen doe with a long beard so that's how she got her name


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Kids until they are under 1 year, then yearlings, than does once they had their kids at two years has been kind of my reasoning. 

We usually call them our baby girls, girls, and ladies when talking at them though.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@Sfgwife and @Einhorn, 
I definitely am a word snob then, because they are bucks and does. I wouldn't call a woman a "regional" name, as those show a lack of education on my part and are derogatory. I call them women. I call ducks, hens and drakes. I call chickens, hens and cockerels. I call all animals by proper names. Colts are only boys, fillies are only girls, Barrows, Gilts, Stoats, Heifers, Stallions, Mares, etc, etc.

Exception... I will call a female dog the proper word when I'm around dog people only though. I don't need that trouble.
Although I think it is wrong to have lost the use of a perfectly good word because people have lost the ability to say, "Irritable scolding woman"

I tend to use weanling and yearling as a descriptor attached to the word "doe" because there are important differences between a mature doe and an immature doe, but it isn't quite the reach of calling her a doeling.

Same with bucks and bucklings. Weaning starts the differentiation, but with "weanling" attached, so that I'm clear with people what I'm talking about.

My feeling is if those of us who know better would just stop using nanny and billy and only use the proper words, then eventually that problem might die out.

It is a plain fact that I'll discount the price if a seller calls it a nanny or a billy, and I'll insist on proper disease testing from the sellers if they use nanny or billy. Generally this stops the sale to me.

If a buyer wants to use those words, then I keep using the correct terminology to them.

That's how I see it, anyway.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I too have to join the I-don't-like-the-terms-nanny-and-billy group. I'm all for simple language and would be happy with using the same terms for many species. (but I know that ship has sailed)

I did a little looking on line and was surprised to find that the term doeling is used exclusively for domestic goats.

Doeling: A common dictionary definition is:
"A female domestic goat of less than one year of age."
I also found:
"A young female that is not yet sexually mature."
"A young unbred female goat"
"The name "doeling" is generally applied only to immature female goats who are not yet sexually active. However, that term is casual rather than definitive, and the correct name for all female goats is doe."


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL WOW - not suchs a stupid question huh. Looks like is highly debatable
Most of the time Clyde = "Possum Peen" and Bonnie = "Brown Sugar" or "Lil Sweetness"


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

MadCatX said:


> Looks like is highly debatable


Nonsense. I'm right. People who disagree are wrong. No Nuance or Tradition or Influence can stand up to my Pronouncement Power.

In case no one can tell, I'm kidding....


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

L O L O L O L @mariarose

"Pronouncement Power" = Awesome. :angel:


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I was Pretty Proud of Pronouncement Power, myself...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

MadCatX said:


> LOL WOW - not suchs a stupid question huh. Looks like is highly debatable
> Most of the time Clyde = "Possum Peen" and Bonnie = "Brown Sugar" or "Lil Sweetness"


Not a dumb question at all! It was actually in a book that I learned that nanny and billy were just no nos to say and it was a man from Mexico that explained to me that nanny and billy are actually the terms they use there. I have never really been a term snob but that really opened my eyes. Now ram for a buck I was like oh come on it's not even a sheep but then learned that again different countries have different terms and I forget what one it was for ram being a buck and a ram. 
But I screw up all the time. It took me awhile to learn that it is a udder not a bag which is what we call in the beef side of things. But I will still goof up sometimes and say my doe is bagging up not filling her udder. I've even been known to say oh so and so is kidding when it's a cow and vise versa. My dad will say they are goating lol the two terms I can not stand though is when someone calls a teat a t*t and when they say milk sack. For some reason those two just make me cringe


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL well I use profanity pretty liberally so not much makes me cringe. lol


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I was Pretty Proud of Pronouncement Power, myself...


Sort of like "Man on the Mountain" proclamations for all things hand crafted.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Fulllll Goat


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> I personally dislike the terms "nanny" or "billy".....


just like many other people here, i also dont like the words Billy or Nanny.
i start calling a doeling a doe after they kid and a buckling a buck after they breed their first doe.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I worked with a man with "Billy Goat"as a nickname. Very detrimental to the caprine species to be associated with this person. Lol. People even called his wife "Nanny Goat", a really great person.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I am a word snob, too, because I cringe when I hear someone call them billies and nannies. I feel that is disrespectful, like using those horribly prejudice names for humans of difference races. I do the same as Mariarose when it comes to words used to describe sex and ages of different species.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I wasnt tryin sound like a turd with my words. . So maybe the word snob wasnt the right one to use.... me. I dont care what they are called really. And bein from the south i surely know how to use slang and not slang in the right company lol! I had a lady berate the hello out of me in public over usin cock for a male chicken recently. How dare i use that unholy word in public... bless her heart. She was truly somethin.. cause i did use the correct term for the bird but to her that was not acceptable in a public setting. She insisted i use cockrel... but this was a two year old bird so to me yes he was a cock bird. And maybe she was just a sheet and i had say it a few more times to see how many shades of red she turned....

I think the terms nanny and billy are a lot of generational and where you are from. In north carolina a lot of people my parents age and older look at you nuts when you say anything but nanny or billy unless they have made a business of or show their animals. Then they smile at usin the more eloquent terms for them.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Hahha the last few sentences! I saw a post recently with a word and i SO wanted say that really is an ugly word to use for your goaties bits. But i refrained and was quite proud of meselfs lol!


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm not a word snob, i quite like most words. 

Excuse my ignorance but how exactly are the terms nanny and billy disrespectful?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

MadCatX said:


> LOL well I use profanity pretty liberally so not much makes me cringe. lol


Oh I do too! I'm a 5'2 ranchers daughter that hung out with boys and their cursing and jokes and what I lack in size I very well make up with my mouth. Milk sack isn't even a bad word or degrading really but it just drives me nuts. BUT I do not correct anyone when they say it and as far as I know no twitch to my eye it's just inside my head I'm yelling come on! This is actually the first time I have ever voiced my dislike of those two terms.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh I do too! I'm a 5'2 ranchers daughter that hung out with boys and their cursing and jokes and what I lack in size I very well make up with my mouth. Milk sack isn't even a bad word or degrading really but it just drives me nuts. BUT I do not correct anyone when they say it and as far as I know no twitch to my eye it's just inside my head I'm yelling come on! This is actually the first time I have ever voiced my dislike of those two terms.


For me it is when a man calls his wife his old lady. Drives.me.nuts!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Well me and my old lady are like that she was a ranchers daughters, she's 6'0 though. LOL

See what I did the SFG - my old lady lolol


----------



## crossbredcalves (Oct 24, 2013)

I grew up in an area where the people that had goats, just had brush goats. There weren't many, if any, registered herds around. I had never heard the terms doe and buck until I started reading about goats in books. All I had ever heard from people that had them was billy and nanny. I try to say buck and doe, but I still have people that give me the "huh?" look when I say that.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I am also one of the people who doesn't really like the terms "nanny" and "billy' I don't know, I don't hate people who say it or anything, I just correct it in my mind and then I normally express to my siblings how it is a " doe and a buck" Now I do get a bit triggered when someone calls a ram a buck or a buck a ram. I don't know, probably just the way I was raised. I have always called goats, buck and does, and sheep, ewes and ram. I was also once picking up a doe from a nice older man, and when I was looking at his stock he kept using t"t a lot. And it just made me feel very uncomfortable. In my mind, I kept saying "It is a teat" and he would say it over and over again. "This one has 2 extra t**s" "this one has very long t**s" So on and so on. Kinda funny thinking back though. Of course, this is my opinion, I'm not going to judge someone based on what they call their own animals. Well, maybe I will just a bit in my head but still. Also, Jessica, I didn't know that it was an udder, not a bag. I thought they meant the same thing. What is the difference? I say a mixture of the bag and udder. I would love to hear the difference or reasoning. Didn't know I was calling it the wrong thing!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry i wasn’t clear :/ bags And udders are the same just with goats they are udders, people actually get just as upset with the udder/bag lingo but with cows, at least beef cows here they are bags. So I always get them mixed up depending on the “people” I’m talking to lol


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

<<<@Sfgwife, I guess you can call me a word snob then, LOL! I personally dislike the terms "nanny" or "billy"..... >>>

Now this really intrigues me &#8230; do you (and not you personally of course as nearly everyone does this) refer to children as 'kids' ??? The other day I wanted to look up something to do with kids (goat kids) but ended up having to go back to kindergarten and use the term "baby goats" as almost every site referred to human 'kids'. Argh!!!

Which brings me to another comment &#8230;

<<<I had a lady berate the hello out of me in public over usin cock for a male chicken recently. How dare i use that unholy word in public... bless her heart. She was truly somethin.. cause i did use the correct term for the bird but to her that was not acceptable in a public setting. She insisted i use cockrel... but this was a two year old bird so to me yes he was a cock bird>>>

LOL! I agree with you, Sfgwife. You were indeed using the correct terminology for an older male bird. It's so sad these days to see how correct terminology is disappearing - so many people have no idea of the proper term for various species at different stages (foal, colt, filly, mare, stallion, gelding and calf, heifer, cow, bull, steer, bullock for example) or even their body parts &#8230; a knee is a knee and a hock is a hock. And Jessica, if you read this, when we were working with dairy cows years ago, they all had bags!

I'll finish by saying I hope there's nothing offensive there as it's certainly not meant to be; just my thoughts!

camooweal


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

crossbredcalves said:


> I try to say buck and doe, but I still have people that give me the "huh?" look when I say that.


Yeah, I ignore the looks and keep using the right words.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

camooweal said:


> It's so sad these days to see how correct terminology is disappearing - so many people have no idea of the proper term for various species at different stages (foal, colt, filly, mare, stallion, gelding and calf, heifer, cow, bull, steer, bullock for example)


I completely agree with you. However, I say cockerel, and only say the proper term for a female dog when I'm amongst dog people. The proper term for that is too far gone for me to willingly take up that baggage.

I used to raise, train, sell horses. I had a man stop me on the road and ask about buying a horse. To better understand what he needed I asked about what type and gender, level of training, etc. He said, "I dunno. Just a stud, I guess." Well being in the market for a stud is more specialized than this sentence indicated was needed, and I was surprised. I said, a bit uncertain, "You sure you want a breeding stallion?" "No, No, I don't really want a stallion!"


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Einhorn said:


> Excuse my ignorance but how exactly are the terms nanny and billy disrespectful?


For me it is akin to calling a Native American woman a "Squaw" or a black woman a ********** or an Asian woman a mule.

I just don't like it because goats are such superior creatures and I see them disrespected in comparison to cattle and sheep I don't correct people, except by insisting I use the correct words. And I don't trust what people say about health and diet of the herd when they don't use the correct terminology. SO much ignorance here where I live, I'm never wrong about this. The people who are educated about health and diet are educated about the words, too.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Sfgwife said:


> For me it is when a man calls his wife his old lady. Drives.me.nuts!


I positively loathe that. "Ball and Chain" too.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

SandyNubians said:


> Now I do get a bit triggered when someone calls a ram a buck or a buck a ram.


I've learned, from talking to all the wonderful people from foreign climes here on this site, that Ram is actually the correct term for a buck elsewhere. Makes sense, too, when you look at the history of livestock and language. Even in the zodiac, Capricorn (by name a goat) is shown a ram.

Language is so cool!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

@MadCatX
This is a great question! I like everyone's answer but even when I was ignorant of the goat world I don't believe I called them a billy or a nanny. Mostly because I'm not that witty. I look everything up before I open my mouth.
@mariarose
I couldn't agree with you more on horse terminology's and someday would love to hear your experiences with your horses and training. I've heard a lot of people say things about horses that have made my inside voice speak loudly! Maybe not so much the correct terms but how to handle horses or their lack of patience with horses.

Most common lines about Elvis & Oliver

Do they eat tin cans and jump on your roof? Even though we had our fence professionally done I also hear
They'll get out!! Ya cant keep goats in! Betchya 100bucks they'll be on your roof! I saw that on you tube!
Our neighbors had goats growing up and their goats were out ALL THE TIME on their cars on their roof eating everything!
Hardeeharhar
I should've made the bets too because they've never even tried to get out. In fact, I leave their gate open when they are out with me wandering around and when they are afraid they run as fast as they can back in!
I'm sure everyone has heard it all. What always cracks me up is when people who've never owned said animal will actually give me their knowledge on what I need to do or should be doing. Because.....you know, their neighbor had one or their cousin or their sister in law or their ex something or other owned a goat. Or a horse. Or the best one "I heard a story about.." 
All I can say about the terminology or the advice is it always teaches me on what to NOT say to people or how NOT to act like I know everything about horses or goats. Which I truly don't know everything or even think for a minute that I do.

So @MadCatX this wasn't a silly question at all! I love questions


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Awesome lol - yeah I just was wondering about it hahah.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

mariarose said:


> I positively loathe that. "Ball and Chain" too.


 Yes!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I do call the babies kids and if i were lookin up stuff on them i would pass by sites that used baby goats. Go figure that. Lol. It is because if they use older terms i think they may not be up to date in goat care.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I positively loathe that. "Ball and Chain" too.


Warden.:rose:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Warden.:rose:


You are just like my hubby.... always into trouble arent ya! Lol!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> You are just like my hubby.... always into trouble arent ya! Lol!


Who? Me?:angel:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Who? Me?:angel:


Oh i dont believe that innocent try for a second sir!... remember.... i live with it... on the daily now that he is retired. Hahahaha!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

camooweal said:


> <<<@Sfgwife, I guess you can call me a word snob then, LOL! I personally dislike the terms "nanny" or "billy"..... >>>
> 
> Now this really intrigues me &#8230; do you (and not you personally of course as nearly everyone does this) refer to children as 'kids' ??? The other day I wanted to look up something to do with kids (goat kids) but ended up having to go back to kindergarten and use the term "baby goats" as almost every site referred to human 'kids'. Argh!!!


Whenever I want to look up something that has to do with kids (the goat kind) I always put "goat kid" instead of just plain "kid". That way, goat-related pages come up instead of human kid related pages. 
I can't stand it how everyone calls goats and chickens (and cows) "baby chicken" "baby chick" "baby goat" and - my Dad says this all the time just to annoy me - "baby cow".
In mid September, on the morning that my favorite cow calved, my dad (he was out of town at the time) sent me a text that said "BABYCOW" and then, when I didn't answer, "LI'L BABYY.... cow."  He also says it in a really funny voice. LOL


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Sounds like your dad knows how to "get your goat" @Goat_Scout


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Oh i dont believe that innocent try for a second sir!... remember.... i live with it... on the daily now that he is retired. Hahahaha!


I retired and warden went to work:heehee:


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

well done Dwarf lol


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't mind the term Nanny or Billy. Its often used around here in Hawaii and thats fine. Generally in our area "kids" are young. Doelings and Bucklings are unproven and younger does and bucks. Billys tend to be adult proven bucks, and Nannys tend to be adult proven does. 

I don't consider folks around here uneducated. That would be my bad manners to do so and make me look like a jerk. Many highly educated folks here use the term, including veterinarians. It could be a cultural thing though, and who am I to tell them what words to use? I clearly know what they're talking about so no need for me to be uppity or pretend I'm better than them.

Sorry, thats a bit of a rant. But when I look down on people and talk down to them or assume they are uneducated, I feel like it makes me a bad person. So I don't do that.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Also, as a side note. People on the internet come here looking for information. I have seen posts about "my nannys udders" or whatever. And I wonder how they would feel reading this thread after they posted. Maybe they would not feel very good about the words they use, and might leave the group or not post here in the first place. 

And at the end of the day, we want people comfortable posting here, asking questions, and sharing knowledge.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Dayna said:


> Many highly educated folks here use the term, including veterinarians.


The veterinarian here who would use those words ARE uneducated, about goats. That is one reason we are up a creek without a paddle when it comes to vet care. And why we have to do so much extra work ourselves to even be on the same level as an uneducated dog owner, the dog owner can count on his vet, we can't.

I for one appreciate being tipped off in advance that my vet is uneducated about goats. I might be more alert to continuing problems if I don't just blindly trust him/her with his "education". A vet who would call my buck a "billy" is one who may very well treat him like a calf, and cause him to bleed out with a simple dehorning or castration.

I also appreciate those who know better telling me how to get more money for my livestock by making a simple linguistic change.

It is the same when someone here says "utters" and I respond by only calling it "an udder" I have the responsibility to use the right term, not go along with the uneducated "utters" and keep the owner in ignorance by my own slaughter of vocabulary. But if they don't pick up on the correct terminology, then there will be further issues down the road with other educated people, not just myself.

Everyone IS safe to comment here. Everyone IS welcome. Everyone is free to learn, or to remain ignorant, according to what they want to do. I want to learn and I'll accept someone telling me, "You are doing that all wrong and here's why."

And that is my little rant. Long may our friendships last, even when our viewpoints differ.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Hmmm

I love learning and humble enough to learn when I don’t know...whatever it is I need to know. 

None of This was meant to be offensive or rude. If someone took it or takes it that way, it wasn’t meant to be offensive.

Group hug everyone ((((X))))

Thankful for TGS and ALL the people here.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

elvis&oliver said:


> Hmmm
> 
> I love learning and humble enough to learn when I don't know...whatever it is I need to know.
> 
> ...


That is so true! Learning about goats is formost on here. Very enjoyable.
Everyone's idiosyncrasies are just their personalities coming through.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@Dayna is one of the real experts on here. And the issues she faces in HI are really, really different than the issues I face in KY. I don't know the level of ignorance in HI, only my particular area of KY. I wish I did know, because then I'd be there. Let's face it, when choosing a destination, and given unlimited choice, who chooses KY over HI??? Not me. I'm totally in HI in my dreams.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Things really are different here. We don't have cowboys, we have Paniolos. We don't have trash, we have rubbish. We don't have shopping carts, we have wagons. We have many words you guys wouldn't use on the mainland that are common to use here. Take old timey rancher/farmer slang, british words, mix it with Hawaiian words and culture, add in a few other cultures and languages including Pidgin, and you get well educated folks using words you view as incorrect. 

Like I call women who are older than me "Auntie", even complete strangers. Its respectful, its expected. They are not really my aunts! haha 

Its an interesting discussion.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I have learned so much from you, @Dayna, about your culture. If you were suddenly transplanted here, I fear you would hurt yourself trying to pretzel your mind trying to understand. It is a whole other level here in KY. That is why I say so often "Here where I live" or some variation of that. Your world seems so exotic...


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Iwish I did know, because then I'd be there. Let's face it, when choosing a destination, and given unlimited choice, who chooses KY over HI??? Not me. I'm totally in HI in my dreams.


:spam:


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Dwarf Dad said:


> :spam:


Foiled again. My clandestine plan to raise enough money to escape to HI by praising HI has been discovered!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Haha!! Thanks for making me laugh everyone it was needed! Lots of love and education here and both of those are always welcome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------

